
She took on Tesla for discrimination. Now others are speaking up - yread
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/05/tesla-sexual-harassment-discrimination-engineer-fired
======
lightbyte
Reads like yet another iteration of The Guardians smear campaign against
Tesla. They (and Vandermeyden herself) offer no evidence at all for any of
their claims, just a bunch of accusations that we're supposed to accept as
fact. Yet when Tesla puts out their own statement it's we're supposed to not
even consider they are telling the truth?

